# Ford 3000 oil fill?



## black1985car (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys!

I've got a 1975 Ford 3000 diesel tractor that I got a little over a year ago. It works fine, but I just decided it was more than time to change the oil. I can't find any place to put oil in it. The oil drain plug is very visible. So is the oil filter. For the life of me, I can't find any place to put oil in it. I've even called the local (200 miles away) New Holland dealer. Not where he thought, either! There are no fill tubes on the side. No obviously plugged off holes. Nothing. There is a dipstick. But that hole would take forever to pour two gallons of oil into. The dealer thought it would be in front of the injector pump on the timing cover. I didn't see it. But then again, you would have to take a radiator hose off to see in there. It wouldn't be very convenient to add oil there either, would it! I have thought of a last resort....remove the oil filter, screw on a pipe elbow in place of the filter, and fill it up that way. This can't be right! Surely something has been modified over the years. Any ideas? Thanks! *Solved!! After viewing the screens at a New Holland Dealer, we determined that the original valve cover that did have an oil fill tube was replace with one from a different year model that didn't!*


----------

